# Oh deary me! More dodgy adverts



## Busy bee (May 24, 2013)

Yet another dodgy advert on P4H. I really should stop looking, although there are plenty of adverts from decent sounding breeders on there too!

7 stunning BSH cross kittens | Southend On Sea, Essex | Pets4Homes


----------



## Busy bee (May 24, 2013)

And another...if they were looking for a retirement home for her, why not get her spayed instead of putting her i with a stud boy. Her eyes look sore too.

Lovely Colourpointed Girl looking for a new home | Royston, Hertfordshire | Pets4Homes


----------



## Busy bee (May 24, 2013)

Felt a bit sorry for these girls too, not having their own dishes to eat their food from  although maybe the owner just chucked a handful in so she could take a photo of them all together...
3x British short hair queens for sale | Cinderford, Gloucestershire | Pets4Homes


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2014)

awwwwh poor girls


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Poor babies  southend right near me :nono:


----------



## Busy bee (May 24, 2013)

Yeah, makes me sad. I shouldn't look really!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

That's the trouble - the more you look the more you find


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Im not looking at the links as I know I cant help at the moment.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

You should here what i found out last night.There other day i posted a link to some kittens from a ad that stated kc registered kittens,some thoughtthe ad was a scam,then one of my fb friends popped up and said they were her kitten picture that the ad maker had stole,she was fuming.This was the ad..British Short hair pedigree champion line kittens | Nuneaton, Warwickshire | Pets4Homes


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Busy bee said:


> And another...if they were looking for a retirement home for her, why not get her spayed instead of putting her i with a stud boy. Her eyes look sore too.
> 
> Lovely Colourpointed Girl looking for a new home | Royston, Hertfordshire | Pets4Homes


I posted about this girl the other day too http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/348437-look-poor-cat.html


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> You should here what i found out last night.There other day i posted a link to some kittens from a ad that stated kc registered kittens,some thoughtthe ad was a scam,then one of my fb friends popped up and said they were her kitten picture that the ad maker had stole,she was fuming.This was the ad..British Short hair pedigree champion line kittens | Nuneaton, Warwickshire | Pets4Homes


So what happened next? Did she report them? I notice the ad isn't open any more.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Jonescat said:


> So what happened next? Did she report them? I notice the ad isn't open any more.


I know that her friend emailed that person asking why they have her pics basically im not sure if it was reported i would assume so if the ad is no longer available,i gave them a link so that they could go watermark their picture.


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

Awful isn't it. And the one with the kittens, you would have thought she might have realised she was ready to pop before buying kittens that she didn't want with having a baby!


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> I posted about this girl the other day too http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/348437-look-poor-cat.html


Honestly when I first looked at that add, I didn't realize she was a BSH.. My first thought was a mix, or Burmese if I'd had to name a breed (but the colour didn't match).:blushing:

So much awful people in this world.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Im not looking at the links as I know I cant help at the moment.


Is anybody posting links trying to help?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Can I just ask that members bear in mind some of the comments on this thread 
http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-breeding/348869-breeder-bashing-defamation.html when posting this kind of thread.
While it is commendable to try to help it is dangerous to point a finger of blame where none may exist


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

we love bsh's said:


> I posted about this girl the other day too http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/348437-look-poor-cat.html


I think the fact that she's shown up in 2 separate threads is a sign that someone on here should adopt her  Singing:


----------

